#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-11-23
<_marx_> vinny:
<vinny> ya
<_marx_> lexington?
<vinny> yes sir
<_marx_> winston here
<vinny> O hay wadup....duhu
<vinny> :)
<vinny> what ya running up their in Winston
<_marx_> five chats, sick su
<_marx_> and i'm a nazi
<_marx_> there
<_marx_> sorry it's my pet
<vinny> five chats he he ........ sick su?...............
<_marx_> so what are u running down there in lexington?
<_marx_> she's not feeling well at all
<vinny> and I meant what OS.............. Me Kubuntu-10.04 KDE-4.5.1
 * _marx_ straight ubuntu
<_marx_> well mostly
<vinny> and KXstudeo
<vinny> run Gnome on a ubuntu 9.10 in the other room
<_marx_> room? all mine are in one room, pc's of course
<vinny> but it allso has fluxbox and KDE and xfce4
<vinny> O the other room has 4 2 up and runing
<_marx_> oof, you must be a masochist
<vinny> Wellllllll for amusement I play with slackware :)
<vinny> thats a little masochistick
<_marx_> ah, so try some bsd too:)
<vinny> I'm considering it....and solares
<_marx_> solaris is/was nice
<vinny> I burn up HD's for fun............
<vinny> O youv don it?
<_marx_> geek humor, put our scrollback in anywhere and we're sooo labeled
<vinny> solaris that is
<vinny> LOL
<vinny> O ya
<vinny> hay I'm a construction worker.....how you think MY Hobey gos off at work?
<_marx_> sticks and stones may break my bones but I owns yours
<vinny> maybe but I can brake them :)
 * _marx_ master carpenter
<vinny> plaster,stuco, stone,drywall
<vinny> geek on the side
<_marx_> so fresh bucket of mud, first coat, what do you do
<vinny> on what aplacation?
<_marx_> new construction
<vinny> outside/inside "mud" what kind?
<_marx_> drywall inside
<vinny> tape,korner beed ,scroos 1st cote of 3 or more
<_marx_> ok good, what about the joint compound
<vinny> thats the mud? ? ?
<_marx_> yes
<vinny> yes.....what about it
<_marx_> straight out of the bucket?
<vinny> mabey little water and mixed but ya
<_marx_> you pass, no amateur homeowner would have known what you've said
<vinny> :0 aaaa a test :)
<_marx_> inside corners use a roller and _very watered down mud
<_marx_> i used durabond 20 today to do just that
<vinny> for the tape? .......you nead to make shure you have mud behind the tape or it's a prob...
<_marx_> right the special roller puts the mud in the corner
<vinny> OOO I hate dura 90:(
<vinny> O never seen that
<_marx_> hey it's insurance work fix it and go
<vinny> we nead a construction RC
<vinny> ha ha
<_marx_> RC?
<vinny> chat
<vinny> IRC sorey
<_marx_> ah there are many, mostly stuff i don't care for
<vinny> O ...I'm new to this IRC stuff
<_marx_> to get the drywall corner roller you have to go to colonial or some other specialty supplier
<vinny> playing with linux for 7+ years but first week on IRC
<_marx_> sLowe's won't have one
<_marx_> geez
<vinny> O I'm shur of that ...slows ...he he
<_marx_> slows you down to go there
<vinny> some time's to find somthing case in point......
<vinny> I just purchesd some heet shield for my wood stove
<vinny> thay had the heet sheld
<vinny> but not the wall mounting kit :(
<vinny> 30 min's of help and nothing
<_marx_> hehe, homedespot likely the same
<vinny> I used durrock
<vinny> for the spacing.
<vinny> 1" off wall
<_marx_> you on the team mailing list vinny
<vinny> dont think so?
<_marx_> just trying to build a list of us (construction types) in the area
<_marx_> so we can share opportunities for work
<vinny> Aaa holstein over thar on the nick list turned me on to that KXstudeo
<vinny>  weel how do I get on his list
<holstein> vinny: its cool right?
<vinny> you bet :)
<holstein> looks so slick too
<holstein> lots of care
<holstein> theme-ing
<holstein> and customizing
<vinny> ya it worke well out the box and looked great
<vinny> I liked that extra software thing he has
<vinny> just tick the boxes and say ok
<vinny> _marx_: so how to get on the list
<_marx_> vinny: nc loco team mailing list?
<vinny> _marx_:ya
<vinny> _marx_: OOPs just found the link
<vinny> it the top of the Quassel window
<_marx_> yep, and you didn't ask me carpenter questions
<vinny> Aaaaaa what's a level?
<vinny> what's the comon center for studs in a wall?
<vinny> define plum .....
<_marx_> don't even go there, i have six, four, two feet long levels in my truck.
<_marx_> 16
<_marx_> level vertically
<_marx_> and i use ubuntu, this box is 10.10 upgraded from 9.04
<vinny> if a bord is X" wide and you nead a 45% angel as the cut whar dose Y go if I line frome X to Y is the cut
<vinny> he he
<_marx_> both x's are the same
<_marx_> okay hanging the shitrock to a 3/12 ceiling
<vinny> Kubuntu-10.04 net upgraded from 9 .04 with XP and a spar drive for whatever ...as of now thats KXstudeo
<_marx_> long leg is 23" what's the next long leg
<vinny> 23" more from that point
<vinny> if I'm seen it in my mind right
<_marx_> you're not seeing it
<_marx_> first board long point 23"
<_marx_> 3/12
<_marx_> next board
<vinny> your hanging a wall up to what you may cal the gabel end of a cathedrall sealing and the pitch is 3/12
<_marx_> right
<vinny> 4" wide bord
<_marx_> yes
<_marx_> no 4'
<_marx_> 3x4=12
<_marx_> 23+12=
<_marx_> oops
<_marx_> now do the same with 7/12
<vinny> sorey had to let the dog out.....and then figurd it out but you just anserd for me so?
<_marx_> sorry i've been watching hgtv
 * holstein likes watching 'the woodrights shop'
<holstein> i DVR them :)
<vinny> 42
<_marx_> vinny: time saver, one measurement and the cut man just starts handing stuff up
<vinny> ya ya STFU I'm tired
<vinny> 51
<_marx_> me too gotta go fry a chicken
<vinny> just did
<vinny> Rrrrrr now I gota go build a fire....wifes geting cold
<_marx_> oh vinny that...oh, i'll be quiet
<vinny> ha ha .....:) just kiding
<_marx_> we'll have try the comedy routine sometime, you pitch i'll be the straight man
<vinny> :) ........got the kindling in ......who's got the match
<_marx_> strike
<_marx_> 30 miles north didn't take
<vinny> fire fire......O that's mine    gota like a wood stove
<vinny> ha can wee post links hear....like one to pickturs to my photobucket's of the redo I just did to my house
<_marx_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/markthecarp/4056811950/in/set-72157622566699673/
<_marx_> welcome construction worker vinny
<vinny> I'm jelose
<_marx_> ya oughta be on that shot
<_marx_> bad photo good job
<vinny> http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c291/vinnywright/house/
<vinny> look at the mane alblum to it has all my screeney's
<vinny> http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c291/vinnywright/
<vinny> I worked on halk hogens house I'v worked on kile petty's house but I live in that
<vinny> my trowel's ben on most of the stuco on kiles place
<vinny> 3 phases
<_marx_> did you leave a mark somewhere in your work?
<_marx_> sign it not for the contractor or owner but for the next guy?
<vinny> ha ha I do that some times :)
<vinny> vinny was hear
<_marx_> and a date
<_marx_> i've done too much demo
<_marx_> found the names but no dates
<vinny> not usually that thoughtful with it :)
<_marx_> so i leave name and date
<_marx_> fire job just down the street from me, rebuild in '02
<_marx_> found the first guys chalklines on the concrete floor
<_marx_> chills
<_marx_> i leave my name and a date now
<vinny> I was working on a BIG plaster barell celing in newburn in the old cort housewhen...
<vinny> we found one of those OLD mounten dew bottels in the wall
<vinny> cap and all
<_marx_> how old, i may have left it there :)
<vinny> or mine :)
<vinny> did you see my screeneys
<_marx_> yes impressive
<vinny> that cube freeks my frends out
<_marx_> then what?
<vinny> I say play with linux and you can have one to
<vinny> what what?
<_marx_> most of mine just don't want virii
<_marx_> they don't care about the eye candy
<vinny> ya I redo my motherinlaws evey month or 2
<vinny> windows box that is
<vinny> nobodey whants to try the linux
<_marx_> i'm not into handholding a winders user that is afraid to turn on his machine
<vinny> fool's
<_marx_> bits of truth
<_marx_> i have sold ubuporn
<_marx_> but he killed his machine with winporn
<_marx_> well it just died of old dell laptop age
<vinny> so you like the purple .....the wifes picks ................O I like my Kubuporn :)
<_marx_> no i like green
<_marx_> the color of money
<vinny> should have seen it when one hole side was coverd in ivey
<vinny> so dose nobody come hear for support?
<_marx_> hell raising, team building, support
<_marx_> not sure of the order
<vinny> it was offal quiet until we started gabing
<_marx_> i'd say we do support stuff but don't expect a quick reply because it is irc
<_marx_> well i'd seen you here but was doing other things, and you were gone when i got back to irc
<vinny> O even on a forum you nead to be Patient
<vinny> I saw a guy one day post....flame...and leave all in 4 minuets
<_marx_> ubuntu forums are pretty well moderated
<_marx_> people are people, 10% are total asses
<vinny> I usualey hang out at Kubuntu forums.net
<_marx_> see now i could make some crack about kde, pfuff
<vinny> but just read mostly unless I think I can actualey help
<vinny> go a head and crak
<_marx_> i've been on the ubuntu forums for 5 years 12x posts
<vinny> cool
<_marx_> might not be that long but point is i'm not a forum usr
<vinny> well you dont nead the help then
<_marx_> oh i've used them!
<_marx_> i just don't post much
<vinny> I have 1532 posts their
<_marx_> some thing about open your mouth and they know you're a fool, close mouth and they don't know you're a fool thing
<vinny> oops I just opend it :)
<_marx_> oops :)
 * _marx_ prefers to listen
<vinny> how you do that blue sh**
<_marx_> type /me likes to eat dead cows
<_marx_> only the /me part is required
<akgraner> holstein, will you be gone to Thanksgiving weekend or in the Asheville Area
<vinny> oops dont know what I just did
 * vinny likes to listen
<vinny> aaaaa
<vinny> whars the list
 * _marx_ wants vinny to say hi
<vinny> ok so how the ornge
<_marx_> akgraner: yall have a general contractor yet?
<akgraner> yep - demo should start next week
<akgraner> and we should have the new house by spring
<_marx_> ahaye demo
<_marx_> demo is fun
<akgraner> thanks for you kind words - sorry I didn't tell you sooner
<_marx_> sorry i didn't speak sooner
<_marx_> just don't know what to say
<_marx_> wow
<_marx_> so glad yall weren't there when it struck
<_marx_> vinny: akgraner lost her house to a lightening strick
<vinny> outch sorey to hear that
<vinny> how bad
<akgraner> _marx_, so are we - direct hit to becca's room
<_marx_> wow
<_marx_> oh my
<vinny> you wer thare
<akgraner> through the floor and blew rack mounted and bolted 200+ lb servers out of the rack and across the room
<holstein> akgraner: im around
<holstein> i got family in town
<holstein> whats up?
<akgraner> nope - no one was home - My husband and I were at UDS and our kids were at their grandparents
<_marx_> okay wait, that's a big bolt
<akgraner> holstein, ahh the CD's made it and I was going to bring the up to ya
<akgraner> _marx_, yep one of the largest recored for this area
<holstein> akgraner: w0w
<holstein> i didnt realize the carnage
<_marx_> nor i
<akgraner> yeah - I can't bring myself to post all the pictures
<holstein> akgraner: if your around town, just hit me up
<holstein> and i'll meet you somewheres
 * _marx_ saw some of the fb pics
<akgraner> holstein, k - this cycle is just going to be less ubuntu'ing than the last two years so I need to hand off the CD's right now - internalkernal said you two could handle getting them to people etc
<holstein> sure
<holstein> ill get them at the schools
<holstein> and around town
<holstein> and check on them
<akgraner> check with the team - figure out ways to get them to people without it costing a fortune to ship them etc
<holstein> im around the state enough
<holstein> i can probably just meet a few folk here and there
<holstein> and make it happen that way
<akgraner> yeah me too - so I didn't worry about it much but you know you never know
<_marx_> i'm going to try to make a plug thing happen
<_marx_> oh akgraner so sorry
<akgraner> no worries this too will pass :-)
<_marx_> indeed
<_marx_> i said earlier i can't wait to hear you fuss about how the new fridge doesn't fit into the new cabinets!
<_marx_> it is, _is coming
<akgraner> :-)
<_marx_> see for me i've picked up two days of sawdust work that will keep us from starving or having basics cut off, and a happy website customer that will actually pay to have a page added
<_marx_> grr
<_marx_> aye de mi, wrong window
<_marx_> date
<_marx_> not here
<BugeyeD> akgraner: whoah, where have i been? i totally missed that news (and still don't know the details, i'm just now starting to dig).
<BugeyeD> your family will be in our prayers.
<akgraner> BugeyeD, thanks!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-11-25
<holstein> happy thanksgiving :)
<_marx_> brb rebooting for yesterday's new kernel
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-11-28
<[6th]Sense> hey whats up
<[6th]Sense> !info
<[6th]Sense> !whois akgraner'
<[6th]Sense> #ubuntu
<marx_> oof
<holstein> coxn: ping :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-21
<aeroplanez> hi
<aeroplanez> morning
<BugeyeD> foggy here
<BugeyeD> but definitely morning
<BugeyeD> :)
<aeroplanez> this is just a shot in the dark
<aeroplanez> anybody happens to know anything about military badges
<aeroplanez> i have some unidentified ones
<BugeyeD> i've been out almost 20 years; i probably wouldn't recognize anything anymore ...
<akgraner> aeroplanez, you can always send a link over and I can see what myself or others I know can do for you... akgraner  gmail.com
<akgraner> however it will be later tonight before I can really look at anything
<aeroplanez> BugeyeD, you might just be the one to be able to recognzie it then :)
<aeroplanez> its quite old i figure
<aeroplanez> akgraner, can I just post the link here?
<akgraner> sure
<aeroplanez> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5885/facehg.jpg
<aeroplanez> my grand father and great grandfather and even their father all served
<aeroplanez> from before ww1
<aeroplanez> my grandfather and his father were both army pilots
<aeroplanez> not sure who this belongs to
<aeroplanez> i cant find one to match it against to be honest
<aeroplanez> the ones they have now look totally different
<akgraner> old Army Air Corp Wings
<aeroplanez> heres the back
<aeroplanez> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/1230/markst.jpg
<aeroplanez> with the marks
<aeroplanez> it says
<aeroplanez> Tiffany & Co. MAKERS
<aeroplanez> 14KT GOLD, NY
<aeroplanez> can you tell sortof the time frame for these?
<akgraner> yep - google Army Air Corps Wings and Tiffany & Co. This were very coveted back in  the day
<BugeyeD> cool!
<aeroplanez> i cant find it
<aeroplanez> was it always called army air corps?
<akgraner> prop  after World War I but maybe into World War II - even Vietnam wings still had the single pin on those wings
<aeroplanez> It looks like Army Air corps wings
<aeroplanez> but the ones i found dont have US on their shield
<akgraner> I just sent them off to someone
<akgraner> so we;ll find out soon enough :-) them = your pics
<akgraner> s/we;ll/we'll
<aeroplanez> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:US_-_Aviation_Wings.png
<aeroplanez> these are basically all the designs i find
<akgraner> gotta get back to work for now - will check back later
<aeroplanez> the middle one does bear resemblenace but it doesnt have the US on it
<aeroplanez> thanks akgraner
<aeroplanez> lol
<aeroplanez> I should have read that wiki
<aeroplanez> it says specifically
<aeroplanez> this is from WW1
<aeroplanez> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Aviator_Badge#World_War_I
<aeroplanez> in Ww1 they made them with the US in the shield
<aeroplanez> hello
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-22
<akgraner> -+*
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-25
<Nivex> I wonder why Zareason doesn't let you pick Xubuntu but does let you pick Kubuntu
<holstein> prolly what they are comfortable configuring and supporting
<Nivex> their offerings are tempting though
 * holstein looking...
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-26
<BugeyeD> Nivex: in the end, isn't what you want just an apt-get away?
<Nivex> yes. was just a curiosity
<jack_^> but then you have all that garbage installed on your system. i hate that
<jack_^> you can never seem to clean it all up
<Nivex> though I certainly try my darndest with deborphan and judicious purging
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-27
<jack_laptop> :s
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-11-21
<Nivex> marco?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-11-22
<holstein> POLO!
<Nivex> oh good, I was beginning to wonder of the channel was ded
<holstein> well, its not busy, thats for sure
